# Schwinn sting



## Eisele1 (Apr 16, 2019)

1991 schwinn sting, its not 
 anywhere as cool as the sting's that came before it but still a pretty cool bike. I haven't decided what I'm gonna do with it yet but I thought some of you might think it's cool


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2019)

I went with a friend of mine to the Schwinn Dealership in the mid to late 70's. I can't remember the exact year. Never the less, he bought a brand new Schwinn Sting. They had just come on the market.

If I remember correctly, it was, if not the best and most expensive BMX bicycle around, it was one of them. He was the third person in Spokane Washington to buy one. I could swear he paid over $500.00 for it. This was somewhere around 40 years ago. I was amazed at the price! He was into racing and ranked pretty high in the state. 

He was the first person I saw make a Ice riding bike. He drilled holes in the tires and put little machine screws through them with nuts. He had sharpened them to a point also. It worked great, it was hard to wipe out on the ice after that.


----------



## Eisele1 (Apr 16, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I went with a friend of mine to the Schwinn Dealership in the mid to late 70's. I can't remember the exact year. Never the less, he bought a brand new Schwinn Sting. They had just come on the market.
> 
> If I remember correctly, it was, if not the best and most expensive BMX bicycle around, it was one of them. He was the third person in Spokane Washington to buy one. I could swear he paid over $500.00 for it. This was somewhere around 40 years ago. I was amazed at the price! He was into racing and ranked pretty high in the state.
> 
> He was the first person I saw make a Ice riding bike. He drilled holes in the tires and put little machine screws through them with nuts. He had sharpened them to a point also. It worked great, it was hard to wipe out on the ice after that.



Awesome! Those are some great memories, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eisele1 (May 16, 2019)

I made a change to the bars, and the bike is forsale now. $250 obo


----------



## Eisele1 (May 19, 2019)

Sold.


----------

